# proof of fund



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

I presented my company contribution to my PR consultant but he insisted that it will be rejected by CAC as proof of fund. I have worked with the company for six years and the fund will be released upon my resignation. The fund is more than what CAC is requesting. The consultant is requesting for me to pay him the second instalment even when he has not assisted me overcoming my challenges. What should I do?


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

I mean CIC not CAC


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

monjay said:


> I presented my company contribution to my PR consultant but he insisted that it will be rejected by CAC as proof of fund. I have worked with the company for six years and the fund will be released upon my resignation. The fund is more than what CAC is requesting.



You need to _have_ the funds, not be _expecting_ the funds.





> The consultant is requesting for me to pay him the second instalment even when he has not assisted me overcoming my challenges. What should I do?



What challenges? If you mean what you mentioned above, he cannot possibly help you to overcome that and I don't know why you think he would. The Canadian government expects you to have the funds and there is nothing any consultant can do about that. If you do not have the funds, you are not eligible to apply.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Or you will have to resign first. Which I would never do because there's no guarantee you will get a visa.

Proof of Funds: you could have know if you had done some research in advance. :-(


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you all... I appreciate your contributions. 

Should I go ahead and make the second payment with the consultant or should I wait till I makeup the proof of fund?

Last question, is it possible to get job offer from Canada since that's the only way CIC will not request for proof of fund?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Regarding 2nd payment: what does your contract say?

Regarding job offer: for some it's possible to get a job offer, for a lot of people it's not. We are no fortune tellers. (at least I am not)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

> Should I go ahead and make the second payment with the consultant or should I wait till I makeup the proof of fund?


If I was the consultant, I would expect payment in full from you for services rendered.

How can you say that the consultant _hasn't_ helped you "overcoming my challenges" He has stated what information you need to provide to submit a complete application and he has given you his opinion on how successful your application may or may not be, based upon the information that you have provided. 

It (the consultant's opinion) may not be what you want to hear, but he _has_ fulfilled his end of the contract, based upon the information available from you, and it _is not_ his responsibility to correct the issue of your finances for you... he is not your father and this is an issue that only you can correct yourself.

You do not currently meet the proof of funds requirement for admission to Canada under CIC and the Canadian government wants verifiable proof that you have the required level of savings _on hand_ before you apply... If you try to submit fraudulent documents and they discover them to be fraudulent, your application will be rejected. Also, do you not think that if the Canadian government accepted documentation saying that an applicant _will have_ the funds available _in the future_ there wouldn't be a flood of applicants trying to come over? 



> Last question, is it possible to get job offer from Canada since that's the only way CIC will not request for proof of fund?


You can try, but I wouldn't get my hopes up too much... there is a lot of time and effort and $$$ required to sponsor someone to come to Canada to work, so unless you work in a highly specialised field or have skills and experience that no other Canadian has, it's going to be difficult to get a job offer from outside of Canada by simply looking for job opportunities without already having a work permit of some sort.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

monjay said:


> I presented my company contribution to my PR consultant but


Are you referring to the EPF - amount contributed by employer??

cheers,
Guru


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes.. I am referring to EDf. Initially I explained to my consultant that the fund that I will present is EDF. My case officer accepted but the document officer rejected it. I send a mail to the case officer who gave me the impression that it will be accepted but she never replied till now. The document officer told me that it is deposited through Pension operator not bank. However, the pension operator told me that he has been sending such statement to the embassy as proof of fund. The fund has been released to several people who resigned from the company.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

monjay said:


> Yes.. I am referring to EDf. Initially I explained to my consultant that the fund that I will present is EDF. My case officer accepted but the document officer rejected it. I send a mail to the case officer who gave me the impression that it will be accepted but she never replied till now. The document officer told me that it is deposited through Pension operator not bank. However, the pension operator told me that he has been sending such statement to the embassy as proof of fund. The fund has been released to several people who resigned from the company.


Per my consultant, EPF's entire amount should work. 

Whether employee or employer contribution, either amount can only be withdrawn after you resign and remain jobless for 2 months.

cheers,
Guru


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

You have good consultant then... if I have not spent much with my constituent I would have switched. Let me push them again to see what will happen.

Thanks.


----------



## monjay (Jun 5, 2013)

CIC accepted the company the employer contributions as proof of fund. Thank you all.


----------



## suhail (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi All,
Greetings!!!
Can I show my property valuation as a proof of fund, will it be consider by Immigration office, since I do not have mentioned amount in my account, but I do have a property which is in my name which has more value than the asked amount.

Waiting for your positive feedback.

Regards,
Suhail Kardekar


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Simple answer: No, property valuations _are *not*_ acceptable as proof of funds... property values can and do fluctuate and the valuation shows only the _value_ of your property at a specific point in time and this does not mean that this is the amount of money you will receive _if_ you were to sell it.


----------

